# How can we STOP counter cruising



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can try booby trapping the counter. This will work if he's grabbing things off the counter. You tie a string to whatever he steals, then tie the string to pot lids, when he grabs what he's after the pot lids fall and bang, bang, hopefully scares him enough to curb the counter surfing.

If he is just putting his feet up on the counter you could try mouse traps, not to hurt his feet just so if he bumps them they spring. Double sided tape works for cats, I don't know if it does for dogs though.

Or, put a leash on him and step on it when he starts to jump up, and tell him "Off".


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere that the double sided tape worked for someone's dog on this forum.

I only have one counter surfer, so I have learned to put stuff way out of reach. Unfortunately, if I forget to clean out the sink drainer, she will clean it for me-eeewww!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I think what's really important is not so much catching him when he does jump up, but making sure he doesn't jump up in the first place. Don't leave ANYTHING on the counter that might interest him. If there's nothing there that interests him, he'll stop doing it. The problem is when he gets rewarded for jumping up on the counter. Every time he is able to steal something from the counter, it pretty much assures that he'll try again.

When Rookie was younger he tried once or twice to get his feet up on the counter when I was cooking. I ran at him and made as much noise as I could, yelling and waving my arms around so that I scared the heck out of him. I also worked with him a lot on the "leave it" command. If I ever see him looking up towards the counter and sniffing, I tell him "leave it" before he takes the next step of really thinking about getting up. The "leave it" command works great and he immediately walks away.

I can't even remember the last time Rookie tried to get up on the counter. I still wouldn't leave food on the counter if I wasn't in the room. It's just not worth tempting him and creating a problem.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my 5 month old. He is a great puppy but cannot keep his paws off the counter if someone is in the kitchen cooking or preparing something. I've started telling him to sit and he obeys but after 15-30 seconds he tries again. I hope to find a remedy for this behaviour at Home Obedience class next week!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Don't leave ANYTHING on the counter that might interest him. If there's nothing there that interests him, he'll stop doing it. The problem is when he gets rewarded for jumping up on the counter. Every time he is able to steal something from the counter, it pretty much assures that he'll try again.


This is good advice. I'm trying to train my spouse to put his stuff in the pantry and not on the countertop. Unfortunately we had 3 incidents in 10 days all related to foodstuffs the hubby left out. In 2 of the cases our counter cruiser threw up repeatedly. Only after cleaning up the mess did the hubby see the light!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mdoats said:


> I think what's really important is not so much catching him when he does jump up, but making sure he doesn't jump up in the first place. Don't leave ANYTHING on the counter that might interest him. If there's nothing there that interests him, he'll stop doing it. The problem is when he gets rewarded for jumping up on the counter. Every time he is able to steal something from the counter, it pretty much assures that he'll try again.
> 
> When Rookie was younger he tried once or twice to get his feet up on the counter when I was cooking. I ran at him and made as much noise as I could, yelling and waving my arms around so that I scared the heck out of him. I also worked with him a lot on the "leave it" command. If I ever see him looking up towards the counter and sniffing, I tell him "leave it" before he takes the next step of really thinking about getting up. The "leave it" command works great and he immediately walks away.
> 
> I can't even remember the last time Rookie tried to get up on the counter. I still wouldn't leave food on the counter if I wasn't in the room. It's just not worth tempting him and creating a problem.


I completely agree with this post! A no-tolerance policy.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I hired a trainer to help me with this problem. I was expecting her to come out and give me some great dog psychology. Instead she explained since Bentley found something tasty on the counter it would be difficult to break this bad habit. We tried “leave it”. It did not work. She said her own dog was a counter surfer also. 

She then told me the way to break him of the habit is to keep a spatula on the counter at all times and when he jumps on the counter start to slap the counter top. It makes a horrible noise. Also with a firm voice say “Bad counter don’t let my dog jump up here”. He took off running out of the room. 

At first I could not believe I paid for this advice. After a few days of continual surfing, I decided to give it a try. It worked. It only took a few tries. That was six month ago. He does not counter surf anymore.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I think what's really important is not so much catching him when he does jump up, but making sure he doesn't jump up in the first place. *Don't leave ANYTHING on the counter that might interest him. If there's nothing there that interests him, he'll stop doing it.* The problem is when he gets rewarded for jumping up on the counter. Every time he is able to steal something from the counter, it pretty much assures that he'll try again.
> 
> When Rookie was younger he tried once or twice to get his feet up on the counter when I was cooking. I ran at him and made as much noise as I could, yelling and waving my arms around so that I scared the heck out of him. *I also worked with him a lot on the "leave it" command. If I ever see him looking up towards the counter and sniffing, I tell him "leave it" before he takes the next step of really thinking about getting up. The "leave it" command works great and he immediately walks away.*
> 
> I can't even remember the last time Rookie tried to get up on the counter. *I still wouldn't leave food on the counter if I wasn't in the room. It's just not worth tempting him and creating a problem*.


Excellent advice! Best to stop it before it becomes a terrible habit. If you must leave the food on the counter, make sure the dog can't enter the room. (baby gate, etc.) I use a cool oven or my microwave for food storage a lot. Griff usually asks permission (yes - begs) for dinner food but it's the baked goods that he can't resist. That's the stuff I have to put out of his reach immediately. Last theft... 15 corn muffins. :doh: They were cooling on the kitchen table and my son left the chair pulled out. Open invitation for my Corn Muffin Thief!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ditto on mdoats advice!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

A friend of mine booby trapped the counter with some meat slices with bitter apple gel on them (I guess it doesn't smell but of course tastes horrible) thinking that would solve the problem. She assumed her dog would get that bad taste in his mouth and never want anything up there again....

She came home to several piles of vomited up sandwich meat goo. Being a golden he had to eat a few, go puke on her carpet, go back and eat a few more....:yuck:

Now she just makes sure either the counters are clear or the baby gate is up. 

Lana


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

So far ( thank God ) I have not had this problem. I read how you could do some " set ups ". Put pennies in empty soda cans and tape shut. Tie about 3 cans together using tape and dental floss. Hide them under a dish towel and attach to hot dog, etc. Leave the room. When the dog grabs the item they think the world is coming down on their heads. This may work. My dogs love to bare gifts to guests. If a stuffie isn't handy Rusty used to grab a dish towel. Right before Christmas we had the " gold " silver wear drying on a dish towel on the counter. My neighbor came in and Rusty grabbed that towel, causing all the stuff to come down around him. He hasn't done that since! We have always put food within their reach and told them to leave it.. I might put a piece of bagel on my knee, etc. It is good training for self control.


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

Bender said:


> She came home to several piles of vomited up sandwich meat goo. Being a golden he had to eat a few, go puke on her carpet, go back and eat a few more....:yuck:Lana


LMAO! That is too funny! Never underestimate a golden's tenacity!


----------



## Tucker (Sep 27, 2008)

Option 1.
The sports section of the sunday newspaper rolled up and used to repeatadly and loudly swat the counter top while stronglyl repeating what ever is your I'm serious, you better quit doing that or don't even think about doing that voice", Works wonders.
Just remember, DO NOT HIT THE DOG!

Option 2,
Keep the dogs out of the kitchen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have nothing on your counters!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Have nothing on your counters!



That's what we do! Why give them the temptation?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the leave it command, Penny doesn't counter surf, but I have 3 birds that from time to time will land on the floor, the first time I told her to leave it she looked at me as if to say OK and has never bothered them since.

Debbie


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Victoria stillwell had an episode where she was trying to curb this behavior. She had a camera wired in the kitchen so she could see the dog when no one was in there and then she had a walkie talkie and yelled at the dog when he tried to counter surf. That DID NOT WORK. She then got a remote controlled air horn and did the same thing. That seemed to work. Scare the living daylights out of the dog when he touched the counter....timing is essential. What I do is never leave anything on the counter plus it makes your kitchen seem nice and clean...


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I have taped the counter with regular duct tape sticky side up using strips of tape to attach it just on the edge.......worked like a charm with Zack. I suppose it depends on the dog and the incentive to get on the counter.


----------

